# How do I bill a Bravo placement?



## pcossentino (Mar 16, 2016)

Could someone help me with the details of how to bill a Bravo capsule placement.  Can we bill the EGD and then when the doc reads the report we bill the (91035) for reading and placement?  I have read that you cant bill the EGD but I don't understand why?


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 16, 2016)

Here is some good information:

https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-an-expert/topic/egd-with-capule-placement

In general if the EGD is done just to place the capsule its not reported separately. You may want to see if your payer has a policy. For example one from Blue Cross of Mississippi

http://www.bcbsms.com/index.php?q=p...th=/policy/emed/Esophageal_pH_Monitoring.html


----------



## Peke (Mar 16, 2016)

What it the proper place of service for such. If the EGD for diagnosiic purposes is done and then they decide to do the placement.  If the equipment etc is owned by the physician.


----------

